# Question on Sure-Loc scope



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

If you order a Sure Loc....the Intesity kit MUST be purchased seperate....I had one that I shot for a while....that up pin is super fragile.

If you need DY I will round him up....he may be out of town though...I will see.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> If you order a Sure Loc....the Intesity kit MUST be purchased seperate....I had one that I shot for a while....that up pin is super fragile.
> 
> If you need DY I will round him up....he may be out of town though...I will see.


Thanks BH. I got a super deal recently on a LH Viper scope but is is the 1 3/4" and I can not see the bubble through the peep. Looking to go to a smaller scope and have heard very good feedback on the Black Eagle. BUT, there is no way (at this time) that I can justify $220 for a Sure-Loc lens (no matter how good it is). DY quoted me a price on a 1.75" lens for my eXtreme and I was just wondering if the price for the 29mm would be comparable. 

So back to the scope, if I decide to order this, I should order "both" 4240006 (housing) and 4240071 (Intensity Kit) - correct?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Correct...you need to order them seperate.

BUT that being said....IMO it isn't worth the extra $$ to go with the Black Eagle...

I shot one prior to shooting for DY...and when I switched I wasn't shooting for DY:wink: 

The lens is clear....much more clear then the Viper and 90% of the other scopes on the market. It is a touch clearer at best then my DYs...but I can buy 5 DY lenses for the price of ONE Sure Loc lens.:embara: 

The DY is right up there IMO with the best lenses on the market...and that list for me is VERY VERY small. 

The smaller lens would be the same price also or close to it....depending on what you need...I may have it at home.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Correct...you need to order them seperate.
> 
> BUT that being said....IMO it isn't worth the extra $$ to go with the Black Eagle...
> 
> ...


That's kinda what I was thinking as well. Plus I'd really like one of those "DY Optics" t-shirts (one day). :wink:

DY might already know, but if he needs the "exact" size of the lens for the 29mm, I'm sure I can sneak Jarlicker's out of his scope and measure it - when he's not looking. :tongue:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Prag the problem with you trying to get a lens made for a Sure Loc housing is Sure Locs lenses are embeded in a threaded lens cover that screws into the housing. Lenses dont just drop in place like extreme, Viper, CR, ect.
You need to get a lense cover that will fit the housing.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> Prag the problem with you trying to get a lens made for a Sure Loc housing is Sure Locs lenses are embeded in a threaded lens cover that screws into the housing. Lenses dont just drop in place like extreme, Viper, CR, ect.
> You need to get a lense cover that will fit the housing.


Ah-ha, well that explains why the housing is relatively inexpensive and the lens isn't. I haven't ordered anything yet - need to do a little more shopping.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Ah-ha, well that explains why the housing is relatively inexpensive and the lens isn't. I haven't ordered anything yet - need to do a little more shopping.


I was thinking the Sure-loc housing was like that...go with the Classic small target (4840002)


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I was thinking the Sure-loc housing was like that...go with the Classic small target (4840002)


Well that surely looks like a viable solution. Unlike some of my other purchases, I'm not going to rush into another scope purchase. Even though both my eXtreme & Viper scopes are 1 3/4", I don't have any problem seeing the bubble with the eXtreme. Have just switched it from a center drill to a pin up. Will probably give it a try this afternoon at DCWC.

I guess I could go with a larger peep, but I sure can focus better with the smaller one I am using now. I may just test the waters in the Classifieds and see if anyone has a small Viper they'd be willing to trade for the larger. The nice thing about the Viper (at least mine) is that it is threaded on both sides for the scope rod, thus can be used either right or left handed.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well that surely looks like a viable solution. Unlike some of my other purchases, I'm not going to rush into another scope purchase. Even though both my eXtreme & Viper scopes are 1 3/4", I don't have any problem seeing the bubble with the eXtreme. Have just switched it from a center drill to a pin up. Will probably give it a try this afternoon at DCWC.
> 
> I guess I could go with a larger peep, but I sure can focus better with the smaller one I am using now. I may just test the waters in the Classifieds and see if anyone has a small Viper they'd be willing to trade for the larger. The nice thing about the Viper (at least mine) is that it is threaded on both sides for the scope rod, thus can be used either right or left handed.


I can bring some LH scopes with me to DCWC that you can check out...I probably ain't parting with any of them, but it could give you an idea of what you like...I can tell you what I like and don't like about each of them as well...I have some of the same issues you do with liking the small peep, but struggling to see the bubble at times...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I can bring some LH scopes with me to DCWC that you can check out...I probably ain't parting with any of them, but it could give you an idea of what you like...I can tell you what I like and don't like about each of them as well...I have some of the same issues you do with liking the small peep, but struggling to see the bubble at times...


That would be great. Don't expect you to part with them, but being able to give them a "look see" would be nice. I've got an extra Sure-Loc 3rd axis block, so experimenting would not effect what I'm using at the time.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Lee just call LAS and get the Target CR housing.....they are 1.25" FOV...that is what I have been using for the past two years. The housing won't break the bank.

Throw in a DY lens and an up pin or get Jeremy to drill the lens and you are looking at $100 or so.....:wink:


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

is DY clearer than FV Verde glass?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bob_Looney said:


> is DY clearer than FV Verde glass?


I wouldn't be shooting it if I didn't think it wasn't.....:wink:

I was a HUGE FV fan prior to getting my Sure Loc (and still am they make great glass)....all I shot from 98-2006 was a FV:wink:


----------



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

*Black eagle scope*

Lee, 

With the black eagle, there is an option I think he's still around. Archeryoptics makes a housing that will fit the sure loc scopes now. He also has lenses and can make you what ever diopter your looking for. 

CoppertonSPF15 has his stuff on his black eagle scope and really likes it. The only thing is Archeryoptics lens housing for the black eagle scope is silver. so if color is an issue to you..... 

I about went that route with archeryoptics lens and his housing for the SBE scope but like I told you the other week, got a really good deal on a 35 mm housing one. 

I have the dot on my lens like jarlicker, and have been trying to get used to it, but I prefer the pin setup as you were talking about maybe getting.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Sureloc Black Eagle*

Are they worth the money? Maybe. I have the 29 mm scope with a .3 diopter and .55 diopter lens that I have been shooting for 3 years. I own
several other scopes and lenses and there is no doubt in my mind that the
Black Eagle is the clearest on the market. But there is more to it than that.
The design of the Black Eagle lens makes it have the least glare of any lense on the market and another factor that I have found is that the lenses are very resistant to scratches. After 3 years of changing dots, circles, and other stick ons from Gunstar, neither of the lenses has any scratches. At least twice I have fed an arrow into the lens while nocking it. The lense with the screw in frame on the lense means you can change lenses and maintain the the exact same optical center position so your groups don't move around. So yes, if the very best is what you want then the Black Eagle is worth it. I am also doing some shooting with the True Spot scope and lense from Jim Marquart (SP?). Suprisingly the lenses made by Jim seem VERY close in clarity to the Black Eagle and nothing else I have seen is. You will get more glare off the True Spot lense but not bad. The Classic Plano Convex lense is also very good but the Black Eagle is in a class by itself.
Just my .02
Jbird


----------

